# rear projection tv color alignment



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

my rear projection tv color alignment has gone wrong.i think its fixable if i align the 3 bulbs to its original position.
the problem is that my red bulb is overlapping on the left side of my tv.

its a sony 60inch.


----------

